# Methoden um Traffic zu sparen



## Jukkales (3. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich weiß nicht ob es ein solches Thema schon gibt oder ob ich gar richtig hier bin aber ich möchte gerne einmal wissen mit welchen Techniken oder Tricks man Traffic auf Webseiten Sparen kann. Bzw. wie macht ihr das.

Ich selber habe mir PHP Funktionen dafür geschreiben um den Status 304 auszugeben wenn die Seite nicht verändert wurde seit dem Letzen aufruf, das hilft bei vielbesuchten Seiten immer. Und außerdem habe ich die gzip Kompression verwendet um den Inhalt zu verkleinern wenn es der Browser Unterstützt.

Demnach habe ich Bilder die auf den Webseiten sind nicht in 100%tiger Qualität gespiechert, bwi JPEG reicht meißt ja auch 80%

Wie macht ihr das, und kennt ihr noch weitere Techniken/Tricks?


----------



## Flex (4. November 2007)

HTTP bietet dafür einen eigenen Teil im RFC:
HTTP/1.1 Caching in HTTP

Google bietet dir für die stichworte "http caching" vielversprechende Links.


----------

